# E' mai possibile che sta tastiera non funzioni come deve?

## Xevion84

ciao ho un problma con la tastiera non riesco a impostarla in modo che mi faccia i caratteri speciali che si fanno generalmente con alt gr come la chiocciola paretesi quadre,graffe etc. ?

qual è l'impostazione giusta tra le tante?Last edited by Xevion84 on Mon Oct 20, 2003 5:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## morellik

Per la tastiera sotto X devi dare un'occhiata a /etc/X11/XF86Config 

```
Section "InputDevices"

....

 Option "Left Alt"     "Meta"

 Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

.....

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"  # oppure pc102

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

```

altrimenti in /etc/rc.conf ci sono opzioni per la tastiera (tipo KEYMAP).

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## paolo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=97799

Poi magari se non va ti ricolleghi qui.

Paolo

----------

## Xevion84

boh io non ci riesco :S non so che dirvi sono un incapace lo so =__="

ora vi scrivo qui tutto cio che ho nell input device:

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults t$

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Sola$

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg,$

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

    Option "Left Alt"     "Meta"

        Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, mo$

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for$

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can us$

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock $

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

    Option "XkbVariant" "italia"

    EndSection

questo è quanto  :Sad: 

----------

## Xevion84

vi prego helpatemi non so come fare :'(

dai su chi mi dice la soluzione gli do un bacino O.o"  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

siauuuuuuuu

----------

## shev

Hai provato a cambiare la configurazione di X? Nel file XF86Config, nella sezione della tastiera, metti qualcosa tipo questo:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection
```

eliminando o commentando tutta la parte che già avevi. Prova e facci sapere.

----------

## Xevion84

nulla di fatto :S non li fa e basta :S dipendera mica dal fatto che è senza fili? O.o"

----------

## Xevion84

boh non so ho provato con la 101 la 105 e se non ricordo male anche con la 102 che devo fa? :'( HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------

## shev

 *Xevion84 wrote:*   

> dipendera mica dal fatto che è senza fili? O.o"

 

Io ho una logitech senza fili e di problemi non me ne da. Che tastiera hai? A che porta è collegata? Funziona qualche tasto o non va solo l'alt-gr? Usi un pc normale, un ppc o che altro? Quando cerchi di fare una combinazione alt-gr+qualcosa che succede? Cerca di darci quante più info possibili.

p.s.: e non continuare a chiedere aiuto quando vedi che nessuno risponde per un'ora, aspetta almeno un giorno!  :Wink: 

----------

## Xevion84

ho un pc normalissimo ho una tastiera come la tua e è attaccatta alla porta quella rotonda credo si chiami ps2 o roba simile

sorry per l'help ma ne ho urgenza perche devo fare dei lavori e è tutto il pomeriggio che faccio copia incolla  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *Xevion84 wrote:*   

> ho un pc normalissimo ho una tastiera come la tua e è attaccatta alla porta quella rotonda credo si chiami ps2 o roba simile

 

Non hai detto se non funziona nulla, se funziona tutto tranne altgr, cosa accade se fai altgr+qualchecosa, se non va solo in X o non va solo in console, etc.

 *Quote:*   

> sorry per l'help ma ne ho urgenza perche devo fare dei lavori e è tutto il pomeriggio che faccio copia incolla 

 

Il mio voleva solo essere un consiglio, spesso chi ha troppa fretta o chiede senza leggere la documentazione o tutte le altre categorie-tipo che frequentano forum e ML tendono ad ottenere l'effetto contrario, tutto qui  :Wink: 

----------

## Xevion84

a dire il vero io avevo spiegato su nel primo post cmq ripeto....

quando premo alt gr per fare la chiocciola non mi scrive nulla

lo stesso per il cancelletto e per le quadre e non mi funge da nessuna parte.  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Prova in console (quindi senza caricare X) a lanciare "showkey" e quindi premere il tasto "Alt Gr". Posta l'output del comando (soprattutto il numero che ti dirà).

----------

## Xevion84

100 sia press che relese

----------

## shev

Anche questo allora è ok... postaci il tuo /etc/rc.conf (o il link ad esso). Nel kernel hai fatto qualche cosa strana, attivato voci strane o cmq sei sicuro che sia tutto ok? (lo so, è la mossa della disperazione, ma sinceramente sembra tutto ok... vediamo l'rc.conf)

----------

## cerri

Hai seguito la guida apposita?

----------

## Xevion84

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.20 2003/04/27 18:39:59 azarah Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="it"

USE="qt kde -gnome -gtk"

# The map to load for extended keyboards.  Most users should leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAP="windowkeys"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="UTC"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

#

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | elogin | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="kde-3.1.2"

eccolo :'( e grazie

----------

## shev

 *Xevion84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="qt kde -gnome -gtk"

 

Questo cosa c'entra qui? Toglilo pure.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EXTENDED_KEYMAP="windowkeys"

 

Questa riga commentala.

 *Quote:*   

> CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

 

metti questo:

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

 *Quote:*   

> #CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

 

Questa puoi anche provare a decommentarla.

 *Quote:*   

> EDITOR="/bin/nano"
> 
> #EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"
> 
> #EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

 

Qui metti vim come default!  :Laughing: 

(ovviamente su questa riga sto scherzando  :Wink:  )

Queste modifiche renderebbero il tuo rc.conf come il mio. Se unisci questa configurazione alla parte in XF86Config avresti la mia stessa configurazione per la tastiera senza fili.

----------

## Xevion84

ah ok pero che ci devo mettere xF86config???  :Neutral: 

(curiosita) per vedere i cambiamenti devo riavviare?

comunque sia l'ho fatto e non va :S

----------

## Xevion84

niente niente e ancora niente continuo a non riuscire a fare i caratteri speciali vi prego helpatemii :'(

----------

## Xevion84

io ho provato a cercare di rifare tutta la procedura ma nulla qualcuno ha delle idee per piacere? ho bisogno di moooooooolto aiuto rispondete please

ciao ciao

----------

## shev

Bhe, sinceramente a me come teoria non viene in mente molto altro: la tastiera funziona, la configurazione di X è a posto, l'rc.conf pure... per fare altro dovrei metterci sopra le mani, ma questo non è possibile. O ci dai qualche dato nuovo tu o io non so più che dirti... prova a ri-emerge xfree... bho...

----------

## Xevion84

mmhm capito dimmi cosa possso fornirvi e lo faro ^__^

----------

## shev

 *Xevion84 wrote:*   

> mmhm capito dimmi cosa possso fornirvi e lo faro ^__^

 

Ehm, intendevo che io le domande teoriche le ho finite, o ci dai qualche dato nuovo tu (dato "scoperto" nei tuoi smanettamenti, per illuminazione divina, etc etc) che possa a sua volta ispirare in noi la divina soluzione oppure io non so che altro dire. Ti auguro che altri abbiano nuove idee...

----------

## cerri

Io ripeto la domanda: hai seguito la guida apposita?

----------

## JohnT.Clark

e se provi a caricarli "a mano" con

```

loadkeys it

```

oppure

```

loadkeys us

```

cosa ti da?

----------

